# Synth Profile: Elka Synthex



## synthpunk (Aug 12, 2016)

The Elka Synthex was a Italian Synth made in the 1980's designed by Mario Maggi. Famous users included Jean Michelle Jarre, Paul Wiffen, and Stevie Wonder. It had a VERY good filter for sweeps and a nice chorus circuit.

It was recently mentioned that U-he Zebra3 will have a Synthex Filter model when it is released in the future and there have been a few rumblings of a resurrected Synthex 2 by two different developers (Maggi himself being one).

http://www.vintagesynth.com/elka/elkasyn.php


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 12, 2016)

Maybe old news for you , bit Xills-labs has a SynX2 software synth that is very good sounding.

Allthough I do not own it, I do have their polykobol2 and it has a very authentic sound.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 17, 2016)

I have demoed the SynX2, but for me it was missing something. 
https://www.xils-lab.com/pages/Syn'X-2.html

I will try out the polykobol2. 
https://www.xils-lab.com/pages/PolyKB.html

Always looking for other options to accent Diva, Zebra, Uno, SEM-V, Retrosynth, etc.



Silence-is-Golden said:


> Maybe old news for you , bit Xills-labs has a SynX2 software synth that is very good sounding.
> 
> Allthough I do not own it, I do have their polykobol2 and it has a very authentic sound.


----------

